# Is Anyone Here Familiar with Font Editing Programs?



## -K2- (May 2, 2019)

I'm looking for a little help using a font editor if someone has experience with them and the time to answer a couple questions.  I'm wanting to edit a few characters of a particular font.  Unfortunately, all of the help files and online information I'm finding seems to be written in Greek, figuratively.

Thanks for your consideration,

K2


----------



## tinkerdan (May 8, 2019)

Are you trying to use FontForge?


----------



## -K2- (May 8, 2019)

tinkerdan said:


> Are you trying to use FontForge?



Yes, and another by MS... That said, I plugged away at it and did some experimenting, and think I have it now.   Thanks for responding.

K2


----------

